# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Solidoodle Filament Holder for filament without spool

## Solidabble

Just saw this, and thought I'd share.
It's for that filament that you have but don't have a spool for.  Pretty cool concept.


http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:237643

----------


## DerekPeterson

Not a big fan of this design, but I guess it gets the job done....

----------

